# Νέοι χάρτες!



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

Χωρίς να θέλω αυτή τη στιγμή να δώσω αφορμή για νέες αντιπαραθέσεις (παρ' όλο που έχουμε μεγάλη όρεξη σήμερα ), δείτε εδώ πόσο ΜΕΓΑΛΟ είναι το Νέο Μουσείο Ακροπόλεως σε σχέση με τον Παρθενώνα! 
Το έχω επισκεφθεί (και λόγω δουλειάς, το είδα όλο, πριν ανοίξει επίσημα για το κοινό) αλλά δεν το αντιλήφθηκα. 
Το είδα, χάρη στους νέους χάρτες του http://maps.live.com/#JndoZXJlMT1BY...3Ljk2OTg1OTA1OTIyMjklN2UyMy43MjM1MTY0NjQyMzM0
Με την επιλογή “bird’s eye view” βλέπετε αληθινές αεροφωτογραφίες κάποιου σημείου και μάλιστα μπορείτε να το δείτε από 4 πλευρές. Η αναζήτηση γίνεται περίπου όπως στο Google Earth, δηλαδή, _Acropolis, Athens, Greece_. Eπιλέξτε πάνω αριστερά να αναζητά _locations_.


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2008)

Εντυπωσιάστηκα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2008)

Ανακάλυψα στους χάρτες το σπίτι μου, που φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα! Με το Google Earth δεν είναι τόσο καθαρές οι εικόνες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ανακάλυψα στους χάρτες το σπίτι μου...


Εγώ κατάφερα να χαθώ.  (Γνωστό σενάριο.) Χωρίς ονόματα δρόμων (κειπάνω έχει μόνο τους κεντρικούς) βγήκα στην Εθνική (ή μήπως ήταν η Διονύσου;; ).


----------

